# Empty Shells



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I can't remember who made them. Anyone remember who?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

22tall said:


> I can't remember who made them. Anyone remember who?



Squirells? What kind of empty shells, peanuts?, pecans?


Dave hehehehe


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

I belive Mike Burda and Jason Boye


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

What are empty shells?


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Empty Shells did resin cast bodies a few years ago and had a REALLY nice Cobra body. Sadly, they were gone before I got one.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

sped said:


> I belive Mike Burda and Jason Boye


Might be. Tried google and the only thing I found was a dead link.

I have a Ford GT MKIV that is really nice. Picked it up at the first Midwest slot car show I attended 10 years ago.


----------



## Sidedraft (Oct 3, 2007)

I just found this post and had to respond.

Empty Shells were made by me and Tom Kobrick. Boye did some work for us and prototyped a few masters, but was he was not involved in production.

We ceased production after a major automobile manufacturer came after us for making unlicensed product. They were made aware of us by someone within the hobby. Our demise was bittersweet. We chalk it up to a learning experience.

I appreciate the post about the Cobra. That was one of my originals and my favorite model of the bunch that we made.

Thanks to everyone who patronized Empty Shells.


Mike Burda


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Welcome.

Did you ever find out who grassed you up?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sidedraft said:


> We ceased production after a major automobile manufacturer came after us for making unlicensed product. They were made aware of us by someone within the hobby.
> 
> Mike Burda


 
Everyone wants a piece.  rr


----------



## Sidedraft (Oct 3, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Did you ever find out who grassed you up?


Yes, I know who he is.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Tell us!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Does it really matter who did what? I just want to know if you(sidedraft)have any cobras left. I would love to get just 1, PLEASE
Bill


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Sidedraft said:


> I just found this post and had to respond.
> 
> Empty Shells were made by me and Tom Kobrick. Boye did some work for us and prototyped a few masters, but was he was not involved in production.
> 
> ...


Mike you are a true craftsman. I shrank the MKIV and Ferrari 330 to see if I could make them fit a TJET a couple years ago and they are two of my favorite TJETS. I had a blast modeling them. Did you do the 250 LM also that is a beauty too

Roger Corrie


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

I wish I wouldve bought more of his cars trues pieces of work there is always some hater that has to ruin it for everyone must be someone who is currently making stuff. Ill try and get some pics posted of my Mini & Cobra up. As I type this I have one of his business cards in my hand with the red vette on it with black lettering.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have no idea what this thread is about...lol!
any pics?


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

VJ, I'll see if I can dig out the bodies I have and post some pics. I think I have three or four? 

Mike, I want to say THANKS!!! It was your bodies in the old HOUSA days that gave me the fever to start resin casting. To this day, your bodies have to be the strongest resin on the planet. If I remember, you guys came up with a secret formula??? Anyhow....Thanks! You were truly an inspiration.

Gary Fast


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

shocker36 said:


> I wish I wouldve bought more of his cars trues pieces of work there is always some hater that has to ruin it for everyone must be someone who is currently making stuff. Ill try and get some pics posted of my Mini & Cobra up. As I type this I have one of his business cards in my hand with the red vette on it with black lettering.


Curious- always wonder how a 27 month old thread reappears. 

Anyway I started the "my slot things" thread with the ones I have. A guy had 5 of them on the bay last winter. I went to Mcdolalds an hour before the first auction ended. I figured be back in 15. Didn't happen. A little old lady rear ended me while I waited to leave the parking lot. No damage to either one of us. Talked to the lady to see if she was ok. She was so I said I was leaving. She insisted on calling the cops. I asked what for and she just started crying. I called and waited. I told the cop what happened. He looked at the cars. He lectured the lady about wasting his time and drove off. By the time I got home I had missed the Cobra and Ford GT mk1. Not the best collecting day.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Ill get some pics of mine up for ya


----------

